# Mild winter seen ahead



## MikeTrainor (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/city_region/breaking_news/2007/10/mild_winter_see.html

Looks kind of like last year:

Reeves said that after a mild October, the weather will turn noticeably cooler in November. Then the weather will turn relatively warm again in January and early February.

"During the heart of this cold weather season ... we are going to be looking at the greatest departures from normal temperatures to the warm side," he said, noting that colder temperatures will return in late February and March.


----------



## koreshot (Oct 18, 2007)

Man, I hope these people are off on this one.  Wouldn't be the first time forecasters got the weather wrong - especially the long term forecasts.

And for the NE businesses that rely on the cold and snow, hopefully at least the holiday season will be cold.  I don't know if too many little guys can survive another crappy early season.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Oct 19, 2007)

wait , let me get this straight, so they are now saying its going to be warm and cold, you mean to tell me that the temps might be variable - well, this is a revalation, what would we do without long range forecasts


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2007)

Time to check the 100 percent accurate Accuweather 15 day forecast to see if there are any snowmaking temps around Halloween..


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2007)

Weren't you guys saying not too long ago that the Farmer's Almanac was predicting a colder than lately winter?


----------



## kingslug (Oct 19, 2007)

Considering that most weather predictions are good for about 45 minutes (what pilots rely on) I wouldn't bother with long range forecasts. Take last April for instance, anyone predict that?


----------



## JD (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll take a repeat of last year.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2007)

Here come the doom and gloomers...

Guess what? We all will likely be skiing by December, some of us in November. I don't buy into any long term forecasts.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2007)

JD said:


> I'll take a repeat of last year.



Agree.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Here come the doom and gloomers...
> 
> Guess what? We all will likely be skiing by December, some of us in November. I don't buy into any long term forecasts.




I want October.  I want October.  (Insert childish stamping icon)   








I still have hope for next weekend...


----------



## kingslug (Oct 19, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I want October.  I want October.  (Insert childish stamping icon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go west young man!!!


----------

